# Clapton...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Toronto, Molson amphitheatre, May 27

Seems to be the only Canadian date.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw him last year in Vancouver. Robert Cray opened for him and they played together as an encore. Glad I finally got to see him live. Music was absolutely fantastic but not much of a show. Clapton is pretty reserved - but can he ever play. Cray was awesome as well. Don't know if I would pay $350 for a couple of tickets to go see him again, though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Don't know if I would pay $350 for a couple of tickets to go see him again, though.



Only if he plays a Les Paul through a JTM45 combo with a Dallas Rangemaster.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've been searching for onfo on this - Clapton site and the Molson Ampitheatre site have nothing. Where did you get the info? Tks!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

$350 for 2 tickets?

Too rich for me.

I saw Clapton back in the 90's. Great show--so I've seen him live. For a lot less. It's sad how much concerts cost these days.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I've been searching for onfo on this - Clapton site and the Molson Ampitheatre site have nothing. Where did you get the info? Tks!


Pollstar.com


----------

